# Design-Hilfe bei meinem "Wüsten-Game"



## Kalma (22. September 2006)

Hey,

ich bin dabei, ein "Online-Game" zu programmieren, wo man halt nicht wirklich mit figuren rumlaufen kann, sondern eher so wie bei folgenden Seiten:
http://www.sigma15.de
oder
http://www.monstersgame.net

Nur, ich brauche noch ein Design für diese Seite. Ich habe zwar schon ein Header-Bild, aber das gefällt mir auch noch nicht so richtig.

Die Adresse lautet:
http://farmersgame.dflab.de

Ich bräuchte eine Seite, die nach den "Bergen von San-Francisco" aussieht, denn da spielt das ganze.

Wer die Story lesen will, hier kommt sie:
*Farmers-Game Story*

Das Spiel spielt in den Bergen von SanFrancisco. Hier ziehen momentan immer mehr Leute hin, um ungestört ihr Hanf anzubauen. Ha, von wegen „ungestört“. Immer mehr (auch nicht Drogensüchtige) Menschen bekommen von der Sache Wind und ziehen auch in die Berge. Es wird immer schwerer, sich auf sein Hanf „anbauen“ zu konzentrieren, denn, wie die habgierigen Leute so sind; sie wollen die Drogen des anderen. Die Situation verschlimmert sich: Öfter wird Hanf geklaut, es kommt zu kriegen zwischen den Farmern und so weiter.
Und damit nicht genug. Die Tiere aus den Bergen kommen Tags wie auch Nachtsüber und zernagen die Wasserleitungen, Bewässerungs-anlagen, die Hanf-Felder und sogar das Hanf selber. Als wenn man nicht schon genug zu tun hätte, muss man auch noch Fallen aufstellen, Zäune bauen, Wache schieben um diese Bestien zu vernichten. Wenn man wirkliches Pech hat, kommt der Bär. Bei dem Helfen dann Zäune dann auch nichts mehr. Zuerst zertrampelt er die Zäune, frisst das Mariuhana auf, eventuell auch noch ein paar einsame Farmer, die verzweifelt versuchen, den Bären aufzuhalten, der gerade ihre Vorräte zu nichte macht.
So, genug von den Schauergeschichten.

Das ganze Anbauen, Tiere verjagen, Kleinkriege führen geht 1 ganzes Jahr lang, dann wird abgebaut. Wer bis dahin am meisten Hanf hat, hat die erste Runde gewonnen.
_

Als Hintergrundmusik läuft „Farmers-Melody“ von Razzle Dazzle
Verbesserungs-vorschläge erwünscht._




MIT FREUNDLICHEN GRÜ?EN
DAVID


----------

